# Some pics of my manueli



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I haven't posted any pictures of my manueli for a while so here it goes...His about 9-10 inches with a big appetite. I tried mixing some neons in the tank, but became extinct within an hour lol..enjoy


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Where were you? Inside the tank when you took these? That's an awsome manny, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> Where were you? Inside the tank when you took these? That's an awsome manny, absolutely beautiful.


haha...thanks, everytime I grab the camera he just swims straight toward the cam and poses or tries to attack it


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

How big was it when you first got it and how long ago?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice to see you back man awesome manny


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks trigg he was about 7 when I got him 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

They do grow slow but man it's worth it.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

awesome pictures! the fish looks great as well. are you shooting with a DSLR?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn, that is one sweet EFFIN' Manny you got there, BMPower!!!..I especially love the mug shot in the first pic with TEETH showing!...Your Manny rocks like a Pink Floyd concert!!!...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I like~!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a gorgeous manny. looks stunning. very jealous.


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

great colours! nice pics also!

man if those many could grow faster... i'd like a 15" plus many in a huge tank, like 800gal plus, but it's SOOOOOO hard to find...









nywaz, nice fish bro!


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

some day mine will be that big.... some day... very nice manny


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

great looking manny bro


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

very nice man, starting to fill out nicely


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

very nice fish & pics!!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Absolutely beautiful Manny BMpower....I like that first pic! it's really cool and kinda looks like he's smiling. I'm waiting for my guy to get to his potential. My lil fella is really starting to thicken top to bottom and his orangeish/reddish hue on his gill plate is becoming more prominent also. I think a full grown manny 10"+ is one of the best looking P's.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Loving the pics and the Manny aswell.
What sized tank is he in? I'm sure hes loving all that room


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

vety photogenic.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks...I-will-try-to-put-up-a-feeding-video-soon.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice to see that manny is still kickin it........
very nice.....sell him to me....ahahahha


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautiful bro


----------



## AmazonAddict (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice pics and awesome looking fish.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Nice manny







I love how strong his orange colouring is ! What are you feeding that bad boy?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

variety but most of the time salmon...zang this is one guy im keeping as long as I can


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice manny!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> variety but most of the time salmon...zang this is one guy im keeping as long as I can


ya i know .......i assways ask.....ahahah


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Ja said:


> They do grow slow but man it's worth it.:nod:


The Manny I sold Winkyee Put on almost 2 " in 8 Months , He is on pace for close to 3 " in one year.
Thats Why Im not gonna shut up until EVERYONE is using Vitachem .


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

How big was it when you sold it to him.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Ja said:


> How big was it when you sold it to him.


Few mm short of 6 "


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Great looking manueli! Have you had him since he was young say 4'? I've heard that juvie manny's die all the time? Something about the shipping, it stress's them out to much? 
I wonder why some say it's to hard to keep a juvie manny? I wouldn't mind picking one up,but am afraid it will have complication's at the start?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sweet manny! I just got a 4" manny yesterday from Aquascape and Im pyshed. My favorite piranha and I finally have one. Is that a 75 gallon tank? Curious as thats what mine is in for now. Gerrad my manny was pretty lively even after 12 hours in a bag. Stressed Im sure but it didnt take long for him to come out from hiding and cruise around the tank.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

loving the manny, would trade my pirayas for that bad boy


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

That's a big Manny. How big does a Manny grow?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> That's a big Manny. How big does a Manny grow?


Thanks...They get 20+ but its rare to see a 10+ in an home aquarium.



> loving the manny, would trade my pirayas for that bad boy














> Sweet manny! I just got a 4" manny yesterday from Aquascape and Im pyshed. My favorite piranha and I finally have one. Is that a 75 gallon tank? Curious as thats what mine is in for now. Gerrad my manny was pretty lively even after 12 hours in a bag. Stressed Im sure but it didnt take long for him to come out from hiding and cruise around the tank.


Congrats on the new manny,yes I have mine in a 75 gallon which will be upgraded to a 150+ sometime next year...They love to swim towards a current, Im sure they love swimming against the current.











> Great looking manueli! Have you had him since he was young say 4'? I've heard that juvie manny's die all the time? Something about the shipping, it stress's them out to much?
> I wonder why some say it's to hard to keep a juvie manny? I wouldn't mind picking one up,but am afraid it will have complication's at the start?


Ive had this guy since he was 5-6...Ive read manueli's need a lot of oxygen..There just like any other serra when it comes to keeping one, I would say if you really like it go for it,


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)




----------

